# [SOLVED] New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters



## caddman (Dec 19, 2004)

:wave:,

I was sent over to this section by Ried. I had a Thread here under the Virus/Trojan/Spyware help. Ried has done all he can do, I believe. There is not virus/trojan/spyware holding anything ransom.

Long story short, My sister bought a Compaq CQ60-215DX laptop from someone she works with about 1 month ago with Windows Vista 32 as the OS. After I ran Stinger I began having problems with network adapters. Device Manager items that are having trouble (everything in the device manager has a problem):
Atheros Ar5009 802.11a/g/n Wifi Adapter
NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
WAN Miniport (IP)
WAN Miniport (IPv6)
WAN Miniport (Networking Monitor)

First I uninstalled both the NVIDA nForce Network Controller and the Atheros Ar5009 802.11 a/g/n WiFi Adapter thinking that a reboot would cause them to reinstall and work properly again. Well that wasn't the case. It did find the new hardware for both but I get the error that says "Windows found drivers for your software but encountered an error while attempting to install it. The system cannot find the file specified." The device manager shows all network adapters as not working properly with Code 31.

Then I downloaded the Chipset drivers, Atheros Wireless Lan Drivers, updated BIOS driver, and the NVIDA graphic drivers (280.26-notebook-win7-winvista-32bit-international-whql.exe) from the computers manufacturers website specific to the compaq computer code.

Nothing worked so I posted to the Virus/Trojan/Spyware help site thinking it was still the Virus/Trojan/Spyware that the computer had.

Since having conversed with Ried, I tried installing everything again. I followed some instructions on how to completely remove the drivers from the NVIDIA forums. Removing all the folders and using the DriverSweepe software to remove old or left over NVIDIA drivers. Then installed everything all over again and still no help.

Everything i boot the computer the found new hardware starts up, but I end up with the same problem "Windows found drivers for your software but encountered an error while attempting to install it. The system cannot find the file specified."

Any help you can provide would be greatly appreciated.. ray:ray:

If you need it, here is the ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No


----------



## caddman (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

I forgot to add, that I tried the recover mode and let it install the drivers from the recover partition, but that didn't work either.. Actually, this is the first thing I tried..


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

Hi caddman,

Can you pls. provide us some more info and output to better assist you? Pls. see this Sticky: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ty-issue-pre-posting-requirements-573730.html


----------



## caddman (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

:wave: 2XG,

Sorry about that.. I didn't think a blank XIRRUS image would do any good and I failed to mention that it came back blank. I think that is because the Network Adapters are not functioning.. Nonetheless, attached is the XIRRUS screen capture.

Also, I didn't think knowing my ISP was important, as all the computers in my home are working fine, except for the one that has the problems with the Network Adapters. Nonetheless, my ISP is Time Warner and my broadband is Cable.

I thought I listed the firewall and antivirus, but maybe that was in the other thread. Here you go:
Windows Firewall
No Virus Protection
Currently running Windows Defender

I was going to install Microsoft Security Essentials after clearing the virus, but that didn't pan out because there is no network activity on that computer.

I did provide the ipconfig /all results, just to show that there is not connectivity.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

Thanks for all the info provided.

More tasks for you to do:
Verify that all your Network Services are Started from Control Panel.
Click on start and type services.msc press enter. Check each Dependency Tab, ensure that all Dependencies are all Started, if not please locate each one and Start the Services for the Dependencies.

• COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
• Computer Browser 
• DHCP Client 
• DNS Client 
• Network Connections 
• Network Location Awareness 
• Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
• Server 
• TCP/IP Netbios helper 
• WLAN AutoConfig 
• Workstation

*Run the sfc /scannow:*

Click on Start and type cmd. Type the following command, *sfc /scannow *and then press enter 

Another update of your progress will be appreciated.


----------



## caddman (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

:wave: 2xg,

I don't have a service called:
• COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)

But I have one called:
• COM+ Event System

I assume it is the same, but thought I would mention it.

• Computer Browser returns a message that says "The Computer Browser service on local computer started and then stopped. Some services stop automatically if they are not in use by other services."

All other services and Dependencies are running.

When I tried to run sfc /scannow:

The command window opens really quickly and closes with no other information.

Progress unchanged.. Devices still have issues.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

You'll need to run an elevated command prompt. From Vista click on Start and type *cmd* and run as an Administrator then do the sfc /scannow again.

I just thought of something, have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers from Safe Mode, restart your computer tap F8 and select this option? Sorry if you already done this.

If sfc is unsuccessful then proceed to *chkdsk /r* also need to run from command prompt in an elevated command.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

When you say you ran Stinger, is that McAfee Stinger?
Do you have McAfee antivirus installed?
Is your user name an Administrator or a Standard user?
What happened when you installed the chipset & Atheros wireless drivers?


----------



## caddman (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

:wave: 2xg,

I'm off to work this morning.. I'll try the scf /scannow in an elivated command window and see how that goes when i get back home tonight.



> I just thought of something, have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers from Safe Mode, restart your computer tap F8 and select this option? Sorry if you already done this.


The steps i followed to uninstall all the NVIDA drivers and clean up the older drivers came from the NVIDIA fourm. It says to run driver cleaner pro in safe mode for best results. Which is what I have done. However, I did not try to install the drivers in safe mode.. If I try to install them in safe mode, do I enter safe mode with or without networking..??.. Do you think I need to uninstall everything the same way as noted in the NVIDIA forum page again..??..

Before I go thru uninstalling and reinstalling for the 3-4 time, is there a way I can confirm the drivers I am installing are the correct drivers for the OS and SP, and devices I have on board..??.. I did download them from the Compaqs web site using the computer code and they were listed as updates.. But was just wondering if there was some way to confirm for sure these are correct.. My guess is that they are correct, but I am wondering if for some reason the older drivers might need to be installed first then apply the updates..:4-dontkno

Lastly, I mentioned:


> Then I downloaded the Chipset drivers, Atheros Wireless Lan Drivers, updated BIOS driver, and the NVIDA graphic drivers (280.26-notebook-win7-winvista-32bit-international-whql.exe) from the computers manufacturers website specific to the compaq computer code.


and was wondering if there is a specific order to install these in..??.. The BIOS isn't something I keep installing..


----------



## caddman (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

:wave: Fred,



> When you say you ran Stinger, is that McAfee Stinger?


Yes, that is the one I ran.



> Do you have McAfee antivirus installed?


No, there isn't any antivirus software installed, just the Microsoft fielwall and defender. It looks like McAfee, AVG, Zone Alarm, and Norton was installed on the computer at some point. Per Reids request from my other thread:


> I would recommend troubleshooting with the folks in our Networking Support section. They can get your specs, and check to make sure you have the proper driver files needed, etc..
> 
> I don't see any active malware in the logs. I did see ZoneAlarm error in the Event Viewer that will eventually need to be taken care of.
> Quote:
> ...


I ran the removal tool for Zone Alarm, AVG, McAfee, but didn't find one for Norton. These programs didn't exist in the add remove programs area but showed up in the tools Ried had me running. I think there is a Norton folder under the Program Files folder, but I can't be certain.. I will have to check on this.. I know Norton shows as a service that loads Automaticly.



> Is your user name an Administrator or a Standard user?


Administrator



> What happened when you installed the chipset & Atheros wireless drivers?


They install and the new hardware manager fires up and does what it does and reports the


> "Windows found drivers for your software but encountered an error while attempting to install it. The system cannot find the file specified."


----------



## caddman (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

Oh.. Let me say thanks for all your help so far..


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

caddman - In addition to your Tasks, try this first before performing the sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r, test your connection after. If this didn't resolve the issue then proceed with the sfc and chkdsk.

Remove 6to4 adapters from Device Manager (Windows 7 Device Manager - How to Access Device Manager From the Command Prompt in Windows 7)
From Device Manager, Click the View menu from the top 
Select Show Hidden Devices (Must be check before continuing) 
Scroll down and expand Network Adapters 
Right-Click a duplicated Microsoft 6to4 Adapter or Microsoft ISATAP Adapter 
Select Uninstall 
Click OK for the pop-up warning message 
Repeat for each of the unwanted duplicated adapter 
Close Device Manager when finish.

Followed by TCP/IP and Winsock Resets in this order:
Click on Start=> All Programs => Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*
Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*
Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Restart the computer after and test your connection again.

Please update us with your progress.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

Try this Norton Removal Tool.

I would turn off Vista User Access Control while you're troubleshooting and installing drivers. Click Start and type UAC in the search box, or go to Users then your user name in Control Panel. Uncheck the box for UAC and reboot.

Try turning off Plug and Play and manually reinstall the drivers starting with your chipset. Get the drivers from HP and not Nvidia's website. Make sure you are downloading Vista 32 bit drivers. Don't flash your BIOS.

If you still have Stinger installed, can you find the log for what it found or removed?

This isn't a networking issue at the moment, it's a Windows problem. The first thing you need to do is clear up the problems in Device Manager, starting with your chipset drivers. You can troubleshoot the network connection once all the notifications/exclamations in Device Manager are gone.


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

Hi Fred,

The log is in the link he gave you. I'll post the contents here for you

McAfee(r) Labs Stinger(tm) Version 10.2.0.310 built on Oct 7 2011
Copyright (c) 2011 McAfee, Inc. All Rights Reserved.
Virus data file v1000.0000 created on Oct 7 2011.
Ready to scan for 31839 viruses, trojans and variants.

Scan initiated on Fri Oct 07 22:55:06 2011

Master Boot Record(s):....1
Possibly Infected:.............0
Boot Sector(s):.................2
Possibly Infected: ............0

C:\Users\Matt\AppData\Local\Temp\err.log31977396
Found the FakeAlert-MalDoctor.ab trojan !!!
C:\Users\Matt\AppData\Local\Temp\err.log31977396 is infected with the FakeAlert-MalDoctor.ab virus !!!
C:\Users\Matt\AppData\Local\Temp\err.log31977396 has been deleted.
Number of clean files: 954323
Number of infected files: 1
Number of files cleaned: 1



Ried said:


> If it is the same as what you posted, then no need. I'm hoping to find a more detailed report because what I see in that report, would not have affected the internet.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

Thanks, Ried, I missed the log. Not much info from McAfee but it doesn't look like it found anything that would do much system damage.


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

You're welcome. Also - no restore points. They were wiped out on Oct 8th.



> 10/8/2011 10:34:03 AM, Error: volsnap [20] - The shadow copies of volume C: were aborted because of a failed free space computation.


----------



## caddman (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

:wave:

Thanks for your help again Ried..

Ok here is what I have done so far..

1.


> Try this Norton Removal Tool


This removed Norton from the services.

2.


> Try turning off Plug and Play and manually reinstall the drivers starting with your chipset


Did this

3.


> Get the drivers from HP and not Nvidia's website. Make sure you are downloading Vista 32 bit drivers. Don't flash your BIOS.


This is were I downloaded them from. from the computers manufacturers website specific to the compaq computer code. So I guess I do have the correct files. Except I had already flashed the BIOS.

4.


> Remove 6to4 adapters from Device Manager (Windows 7 Device Manager - How to Access Device Manager From the Command Prompt in Windows 7)
> From Device Manager, Click the View menu from the top
> Select Show Hidden Devices (Must be check before continuing)
> Scroll down and expand Network Adapters
> ...





> Right-Click a duplicated Microsoft 6to4 Adapter or Microsoft ISATAP Adapter


This confuses me. What is a Microsoft 6to4 adapter..??..

The only thing I am able to uninstall is are:
Atheros Ar5009 802.11a/g/n Wifi Adapter
NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller

The other Devices do not actually unistall

I have attached a image of the device manager. When I selected show hidden devices several several devices show up and are working.. Is this normal..??.. See image Device_manager.jpg

netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log had no profile attached
netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log had no profile attached
netsh winsock reset catalog did something. I don't recall what

5.


> I just thought of something, have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers from Safe Mode, restart your computer tap F8 and select this option? Sorry if you already done this.


I had asked if I should run this in safe mode with or without networking..??.. I never got an answer so I tried it in both..

6.


> You'll need to run an elevated command prompt. From Vista click on Start and type cmd and run as an Administrator then do the sfc /scannow again


This ran. It said:
Beginning verification phase of system scan.
Verification 100% complete.
Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of th
em.
Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For example
C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log

I wasn't asked to attach the log file. It is 39,995kb.. It is too large to attach anyway. I noticed there was a CBS.persist.log file from Aug. 2011.. Before my sister got the computer..

7.


> If sfc is unsuccessful then proceed to chkdsk /r also need to run from command prompt in an elevated command.


When I ran this it said:
C:\chkdsk /r
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Cannot lock current drive.

Chkdsk cannot run because the volume is in use by another
process. Would you like to schedule this volume to be
checked the next time the system restarts? (Y/N)

I clicked Y and restarted.. it is running now..

So far nothing has worked.. I still have the same problems..:4-dontkno

Please advise..


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

Thanks for trying all previously suggested tasks, some can be easily overlooked and there's a couple of us assisting you. :grin:

If you are talking about the drivers to be uninstalled then reinstalled from Device Manager in Safe Mode, yes. Manually reinstall the drivers and don't let Windows manually reinstall them for you. If you need assistance on this please let us know.


> I had asked if I should run this in safe mode with or without networking..??.. I never got an answer so I tried it in both..


If there's no 6to4 adapters to be removed that's okay.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

1. Cad, sounds like you downloaded the correct drivers
2. Use Safe mode W/O networking, but it's not a big deal. Safe Mode W/Networking just adds the inclusion of needed networking services to connect to the internet, etc.
3. Are there any other devices in Device Manager with exclamations or question marks?
4. With UAC & Plug and Play turned off, boot into Safe Mode (w/o networking) then go to Control Panel>>Programs. See if there is a listing for the Atheros Wifi adapter and the Nvidia networking controller. Uninstall them if that option is available then reboot back into Safe Mode.

After digging a little deeper, it looks like the Nvidia network drivers are gong to be installed with the chipset drivers. So you may see an entry in Programs where you can uninstall a whole nvida package of software. I would uninstall nvidia as long as you have the chipset installation file saved to the Compaq hard drive.


5. Go into Device Manager and Right click on the Atheros & Nvidia network controller (if they are still there and weren't previously un-installed in step 4) then select uninstall. Reboot again back to Safe Mode and see if any reference to those 2 drivers appear in Device Manager. At this point, I would also run the Nvidia uninstaller or cleaner tool - I think you said you have it.

6.Reboot back to normal Windows (UAC & Plug & Play still off). Try and install just the Nvidia chipset drivers by double clicking the file you downloaded and see if they install. Check Device Manager after rebooting again.

See if you get anywhere with the chipset drivers first, then we'll worry about the wireless card.

Also, don't worry about the SFC scan log. Vista always throws an error in the log and it's probably a pending file rename error if you look through it


----------



## caddman (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi.
Still at work but will be leaving soon. Just a quick couple of things.

In safe mode another device showed up as yellow ? mark. It was something like driver install bla bla bla. I was assuming that was a result of turning off the plug and play. Is that the case? That device doesn't show up in normal mode and I don't recall what device element it fell under.

Yes, I still have the driver removal tool. I posted a link to the NVIDIA forum for the steps I was using to remove the drivers. Which includes the NVIDIA software.

I will have to look and see if there is software listed for the wireless card.

When installing the chip set package there are 3 items that show up to install. I don't recall their names. If one of them is specific to the network controller should I only install it or are all 3 needed?

Lastly, after disabling the 2 services and the UAC, the found new hardware still popped up when I installed the chip set file. Did I miss a service? Is thermite than 2 services to disable?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*



caddman said:


> Hi.
> Still at work but will be leaving soon. Just a quick couple of things.
> 
> In safe mode another device showed up as yellow ? mark. It was something like driver install bla bla bla. I was assuming that was a result of turning off the plug and play. Is that the case? That device doesn't show up in normal mode and I don't recall what device element it fell under. * No idea, you'd have to be more specific about what the device is, but I wouldn't be concerned with it yet. You want to get the chipset drivers installed first. *
> ...


----------



## caddman (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*



> When installing the chip set package there are 3 items that show up to install. I don't recall their names. If one of them is specific to the network controller should I only install it or are all 3 needed?
> *
> Again, you'd have to tell me specifically what the additional programs or drivers are that nvidia wants to install. It should automatically install all drivers that are necessary, unless you are talking about optional software.*


The 3 installation features are:
NVIDIA SMBus Drivers
NVIDIA SMU Drivers
NVIDIA Ethernet Drivers

Are all three of these needed?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*



caddman said:


> The 3 installation features are:
> NVIDIA SMBus Drivers
> NVIDIA SMU Drivers
> NVIDIA Ethernet Drivers
> ...


Yes, absolutely. Install them


----------



## caddman (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

:wave:

Ok.. I did all the uninstalls the NVIDIA and the Atheros software, and ran the driver sweeper program and followed your instructions as indicated..

Still no luck..:4-dontkno Same error..

No there isn't anything else in device manager that is having issues..

I haven't installed the Video or Audio parts of Nvidia..

let me know if there is anything else I should try..


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*



caddman said:


> Still no luck..:4-dontkno Same error..


When you say same error, do you mean you're getting this message -- "Windows found drivers for your software but encountered an error while attempting to install it

In Device Manager under network adapters, is there still a yellow exclamation next to the nvidia nforce network controller or Atheros? 

If you haven't already, try installing the Atheros wireless driver.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

Caddman, can you please run chkdsk again and follow this guide?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

Cad, do you know which Vista service pack you have installed? If not, right click on y computer and select properties.


----------



## caddman (Dec 19, 2004)

Yes, same error means:
"Windows found drivers for your software but encountered an error while attempting to install it. The system cannot find the file specified."

Well when the network controller drivers installs, it forces the found new hardware to search for new hardware and it finds the Atheros device as well. After I installed the network controller drivers, I made sure to uninstall the Atheros device from the device manager and doubled checked to make sure that there was no listing of Atheros in the software lair again. Revolted and tried installing the Atheros drivers. No luck with this either. I received the following:
"Windows found drivers for your software but encountered an error while attempting to install it. The system cannot find the file specified."

I thought the SP was SP2. But according to some if the logs Ried had me post, it says SP1. I will have to double check tonight.

Thanks again for everyones help.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

Double check the service packs installed. If you don't have Service Pack 1 or 2 installed, you'll have to download each to a flash drive then install on the problem computer one at a time. SP1 should correct an issue that is preventing you from installing device drivers.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

I just looked at your logs from the Security thread and it looks like you only have Service Pack 1 installed. Verify that on your PC and download and install SP2 from this link if needed.

How to obtain the latest Windows Vista service pack


----------



## caddman (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

I checked the system settings and it says SP 2.


----------



## caddman (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

:wave: 2xg,

I checked out that web site from your link.. The first thing is says is:


> Vista - Check Disk - chkdsk
> What we recommend:
> 1. Read the submitted post below for help and instructions from other users.
> 2. Before and after making any changes to your system or installing any software
> we strongly recommend you check Windows Vista for registry errors.


Do you want me to download and install that..??.. Or just follow one of the 5 steps..??..


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

Cad, download and install this Microsoft update Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - Update for Windows Vista (KB940199)


----------



## caddman (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

:wave: Fred,

I have the file downloaded, just waiting for chkdsk to finishing running again..

It is on the last stage, 40% and its taken 30 min to get that far.. This install may have to wait until tomorrow after work..


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

Was the file that big? I know you have to run the Windows validation stuff first, but didn't think it was a large file. When you get to it, install the update, follow any instructions, reboot if necessary, then try and install your chipset drivers again.


----------



## caddman (Dec 19, 2004)

Meant to say:

No the file I downloaded was NOT very big at all. The chkdsk 2xg asked me to run takes awhile to run.


----------



## caddman (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Fred,

I ran that update this morning and it said it doesn't apply to my system.


----------



## caddman (Dec 19, 2004)

2xg said:


> Caddman, can you please run chkdsk again and follow  this guide?


I ran this following the guide and it didn't help.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

Go into Windows Explorer. 

On your menu, click Tools>>Folder Options>>View. Enable "Show Hidden Files" and uncheck "Hide Protected Operating System Files"
Navigate to C:\Windows\inf and find the file called *INFCACHE.1*. Right click the file and select copy, then go to your Desktop and paste it to save a copy.
Go back to the INFCACHE.1 in Explorer, right click, select Properties >>Security then the Edit button. Now highlight Users and check the box for Full Control and click Apply. Click OK and close those boxes.
Now Right click on INFCACHE.1 and select delete.
Restart and see if you can install the chipset drivers again.


----------



## caddman (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

:wave: Fred,

I followed the instructions. It took 5-10 min for the found new hardware to return a result. Unfortunately, it returned the same error message:


> "Windows found drivers for your software but encountered an error while attempting to install it. The system cannot find the file specified."


Do I need to put back the file we copied for a backup..??..


> Navigate to C:\Windows\inf and find the file called INFCACHE.1. Right click the file and select copy, then go to your Desktop and paste it to save a copy.


Any other suggestions?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

:3-laugh2: no, leave the file on your desktop for now. Windows should have rebuilt a new file in that folder anyway. After you deleted the file, did you double click the chipset drivers installation file to start the install or did Windows just automatically try and install the driver?

Let me do some more digging.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

Try this for the heck of it. Look on your C: drive and see if you have a folder named Swsetup. Then look in the subfolders down to C:\swsetup\SP39535\WinVista32\Ethernet. There should be files there.

Go into Device Manager and right click on your nvidia network card and select update driver then Browse my computer. Copy and paste this into the location box *C:\swsetup\SP39535\WinVista32\Ethernet* and see what happens.


----------



## caddman (Dec 19, 2004)

Fred Garvin said:


> Try this for the heck of it. Look on your C: drive and see if you have a folder named Swsetup. Then look in the subfolders down to C:\swsetup\SP39535\WinVista32\Ethernet. There should be files there.
> 
> Go into Device Manager and right click on your nvidia network card and select update driver then Browse my computer. Copy and paste this into the location box C:\swsetup\SP39535\WinVista32\Ethernet and see what happens.


That's what I do when windows doesn't find it to begin with. I notice in C:\swsetup\SP39535\WinVista32\Ethernet that there are two dll's (fdco1.dll and nconrm.dll) but only the nconrm.dll is listed in the driver details for the controller in the device manger. The other dll in the drivers details is fdco2.dll. Which is different than that under the C:\swsetup\SP39535\WinVista32\Ethernet.

Could this by chance have anything to do with my problem?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

Sounds like you're way ahead of me :laugh:. I think the difference in the .dll files you see is the difference in driver versions, plus I think you have an incomplete install.

Repeat the above steps, but instead of specifying the search path, click "Let Me Pick from a list". Then click Have Disk and browse to that same folder.


----------



## caddman (Dec 19, 2004)

Lol.. Yep have done that too.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

DOH!! And you still get that Windows error message?


----------



## caddman (Dec 19, 2004)

So I was looking at the drive key under details in the device manger. And I thought to myself what dies that look like in the registry. When I did a regedit, it opened right to that key.. Bit that I know what I am looking at or anything, but user the key is a folder called Properties and when I click on it I get a error opening key message that says Properties cannot be opened. An error is preventing this key from being opened. Details: Access is denied.

Is this related to the fact the hardware isn't installed?

What would happen if I delete the key associated with the driver..??.. Would it re-creat the key..??..


----------



## caddman (Dec 19, 2004)

Yes I do still get the exact same error message, no matter what I do.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

A couple more ideas. Go to C:Windows\Inf and look for *nvfd6032.inf*. Rename it to nvfd6032.OLD. If you see another file with the same name and different extension like PNF, rename it to *nvfd6032.OLDpnf*

Go back and repeat the last step I gave for manually installing. If that doesn't work, try right clicking on C:\swsetup\SP39535\WinVista32\Ethernet\nvfd6032.inf and select Install.

Not sure. The registry issue might be permissions related. You can click Permissions in the menu and see ow they're set.


----------



## caddman (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

:wave: Fred,



> A couple more ideas. Go to C:Windows\Inf and look for nvfd6032.inf. Rename it to nvfd6032.OLD. If you see another file with the same name and different extension like PNF, rename it to nvfd6032.OLDpnf


These files do not exist in C:Windows\Inf. They only exist in C:\swsetup\SP39535\WinVista32\Ethernet\


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

Try uninstalling the network card driver in device manager. Then without rebooting, try the manual install methods above to point directly to the swsetup folder and manually choose the network card.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

I'm going to ask some other guys to take a look at this thread and see if they have any ideas. I'm still pretty certain it's a windows issue. Anything else that I'd try I can't walk you through over the internet and wouldn't do w/o a complete system image for a backup.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

Cad, also, do you know how to clear out all your Windows temp files? Try ATF cleaner


----------



## caddman (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

:wave: Fred,


> Try uninstalling the network card driver in device manager. Then without rebooting, try the manual install methods above to point directly to the swsetup folder and manually choose the network card.


I tried the manual install so many times, it isn't funny.. I have tried it in safe mode, and normal mode.. I have uninstalled the software, ran the driver sweep, reinstalled, rebooted, re downloaded the exe files from Compaq, I think I can do it with my eyes closed now..

Of course, thanks for all your help..


----------



## caddman (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

I don't know if this helps at all.. But several post ago, I mentioned that there was another device in the device manager that showed up yellow but I don't know what it was.. Well it hadn't showed up again until now.. I booted into safe mode and was going to run the uninstalls and driver sweep 1 more time before I gave up for the night.. Went in the device manager to make sure the devices were removed and there it was..

It is under System Devices.. It shows as the Coprocessor.. If I look at the properties on it.. it says.. _"Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19)"_

I haven't done anything more.. Any thoughts..??..


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

See if you can uninstall it in Device Manager.

Manually cleaning some of this stuff out of the registry is where I'd go next, but not w/o a backup as I mentioned previously.

A couple other options which I almost never resort to are: reinstalling Vista (you may have a factory restore partition on the laptop), or maybe a repair install.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

Let's backup a bit. Go back to your C:\Windows\inf folder and delete all the files below (just leave them in your Recycle bin). You may have to change the file permissions as you did before. Then try and install one of the drivers again. If no good, reboot and try again. The reboot will take a bit before Windows is completely loaded.

DRVINDEX.DAT
INFPUB.DAT
INFSTOR.DAT
INFSTRNG.DAT
INFCACHE
SETUPAPI


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*



caddman said:


> .
> 
> Long story short, My sister bought a Compaq CQ60-215DX laptop from someone she works with about 1 month ago with Windows Vista 32 as the OS.


Hi - 

Given that your sister purchased the system from another, I would suggest that you reinstall Vista using the HDD Recovery Partition or the Compaq Recovery DVD to get a fresh start. You really have no idea what the previous owner did with the system or what files were left behind.

Compaq Presario CQ60-215DX Notebook PC - http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&product=3860070

See pages 7-8 - Vista Recovery - http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01662115.pdf

To reinstall Vista using the HDD recovery partition, press F11 during boot-up.

If the HDD recovery partition does not work and you don't have the Compaq recovery discs, you can purchase a replacement set from HP/ Compaq for ~$25.

OEM / Retail Recovery Discs + Recovery Instructions

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## caddman (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

Which SETUPAPI files..??.. I have several:
setupapi.app.log
setupapi.app.old.log
setupapi.dev.log
setupapi.ev1
setupapi.ev2
setupapi.ev3
setupapi.offline.log


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

All of em!! Same for Infcache if there's more than 1.


----------



## caddman (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

:wave: Fred,

No luck.. It took a long time for the drivers to install.. But I got the same error message. When I rebooted, it didn't take any longer than normal..


----------



## caddman (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

:wave: jcgriff2,

I agree, we don't know what the previous own did or left behind. :4-dontkno However, the software is what my sister would like to keep.. I don't know which software because I didn't ask specifically.. But what I do know is the computer has been working without problems for her for about a month. This problem with the devices didn't start until a virus was removed..

If it can't be fixed, and that is the only route left, then perhaps that is what I will do..

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

At this point I'm out of suggestions. If you have a Vista disc that matches your version on the laptop, you could try a repair install. That should retain all your programs currently installed.

Or find out which programs your sister needs to keep. Maybe they can be downloaded and reinstalled. If you need to record serial #s beforehand, you should be able to pull them up within the program.

You can go ahead and re-enable UAC and plug & play again if you want. Delete the infcache file off your desktop too.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

What software does she want to keep?

You can get most keycodes from - 
- http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html
- http://www.magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder/

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## caddman (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

is it possible to do a repair install from the recovery partition..??..


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

No, you would need a Vista disc. If you use the recovery partition, it will wipe out everything on your drive and reinstall Vista to the way it came from Compaq.


----------



## caddman (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

:wave: Fred,

Thanks for all your help. Obviously, reinstalling Vista solved the problem. I have been able to download the software my sister wanted to keep except for Adobe After Effects CS4. I can't find CS4 for download anywhere.. :4-dontkno But I'll keep looking.

Been installing MS updates most of the day..  So far so good..

Thanks again for all your help...:grin:


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

Hey Cad, thanks for the update. Sorry we couldn't fix it w/o a reinstall, but at least it's working again.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

Hi - 

Glad to hear that Vista reinstall solved this for you. IMHO, it was the best option, given the system was purchased just 1 month ago from another.

Continue to allow Windows Updates to install. There may be an old trial version of Norton Internet Security or N360 installed (likely came with the system/ included in Compaq Recovery). If so, I suggest that you remove it using the Norton Removal Tool - 

NIS/ N360 Removal - sysnative.com - MVP

Reboot upon completion. Install MSE - Virus, Spyware & Malware Protection | Microsoft Security Essentials

As for Adobe CS4 - here is a list of Adobe FTP download links - Adobe Direct Download Links Without Akamai Download Manager

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## caddman (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

:wave: jcgriff2,


> There may be an old trial version of Norton Internet Security or N360 installed (likely came with the system/ included in Compaq Recovery). If so, I suggest that you remove it using the Norton Removal Tool


Yes, this was the first thing I did.. I got a link from Ried on my other post to a site that list several removal tools for different security programs..

Yes... MSE is what i will install and that's what i was getting ready to do when I realized the network controller and wifi card was not working..

Thanks for the link..ray:ray: As soon as I get the updates to stop loading and get MSE installed, I'll download from your link..


----------



## caddman (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

:wave: Fred,

No problem.. understand there is only so much that can be done.. I was getting tired :upset::upset: of working on this issue anyway..

I'll close this post just as soon as everything finishes installing..


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*



caddman said:


> Yes, this was the first thing I did.. I got a link from Ried on my other post to a site that list several removal tools for different security programs..


Glad to hear that NIS/N360 is gone. Great advice by Ried, as always.

I would let Windows Updates finish, then install MSE.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## caddman (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: New Thread - Had or Have Virus that affected my Network Adapters*

:wave: Fred and jcgriff2,

Well Everything is installed and working again.. :grin::grin:

Thanks again for all your help..

Untill next time.. :beerchug:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome news!

Thank you for posting back with the outcome - much appreciated.

Regards. . .

John

`


----------

